# Datein und Ordner sind plötzlich nur noch komische Zeichen auf USB-Stick



## Pielo (19. September 2011)

Der USB-Stick meiner Freundin hat vorhin plötzlich als die ein Foto draufgezogen hat alle Datein und Ordner in komische Zeichen ohne Endung verwandelt, so das damit nix mehr anzufangen ist. Auf dem Stick ist eine Fotosammlung drauf die viel Arbeit gemacht hat. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Sammlung wieder herzustellen?

Gibt es Programme die dieses Phänomän schon mal rückgängig machen konnten?


Hier mal ein Screenshot meines Problems








Habe schon folgendes probiert (Hinweise eines anderen Forums):

habe

chkdsk K: /P /R

eingegeben und darauf folgte folgende Meldung

Unzulässiger Parameter - /P

darauf hin habe ich es mit

chkdsk K: /R

probiert, jetzt überprüft er Ordner und Datein.

darauf kam folgende Meldung "Ein nicht genauer spezifizierter Fehler ist aufgetreten"


hat jemand noch einen Tipp was ich versuchen könnte um den USB-Stick wieder herzustellen?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## PC Heini (20. September 2011)

Grüss Dich

Wurde der Stick mit sicher entfernen vom PC getrennt? Wenn nicht, besteht wenig Hoffnung. ( Auf den PC eingelesene Daten konnten nicht mehr zurückgeschrieben werden ).
Versuchen kannsts mal mit Recuva. ( Stellt Dateien wieder her ).


----------



## Pielo (22. September 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort. Leider hat das von dir empfohlene Prog nicht gefunkt. Dafür Hab ich von einem Kolegen den Tip mit dem Prog "O&O DiskRecovery" bekommen. Dieses hat mir einen Teil  wieder besorgen können.

lg Pielo


----------

